# Kayfun Or Russian?



## Hein510 (12/3/14)

So I got me a Kayfun lite plus.... I think... A clone of course, now im looking at pics of kayfuns and thinking this looks more like the russian, but i really cant see a difference! 

So its the base, stainless part of the tank, glass part, stainless part again, top cap and then the tip!

Underneath it says made in germany designed in russia with a fill screw and the svoemesto logo. 

Its got an airhole in the base and a allen screw to tune the air.

And its a brushed matte stainless finish! 

What is it or whats the differences between the various kayfuns and the russian?

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CraftyZA (12/3/14)

I'm thinking the real deal does not have a allen screw in the fill port. It is supposed the lock by vacuum. I might be completely wrong, and submit to it.


----------



## Hein510 (12/3/14)

CraftyZA said:


> I'm thinking the real deal does not have a allen screw in the fill port. It is supposed the lock by vacuum. I might be completely wrong, and submit to it.


No the allen screw is on the side of the base, it blocks the airhole so in is tighter and out is a looser drag.


----------



## Hein510 (12/3/14)




----------



## Hein510 (12/3/14)

OH! Thats premade wicks!!! NOT joints!!!


----------



## BhavZ (13/3/14)

Hein510 said:


> OH! Thats premade wicks!!! NOT joints!!!


Dude dont get out hopes up like that


----------



## Riaz (13/3/14)

hi @Hein510 

ive got a russian, and it looks exactly the same as that, just without the logos.


----------



## Andre (13/3/14)

Yip it is the Kayfun Lite Plus, same thing as the Russian 91 %. Finishing may differ from manufacturer to manufacturer.


----------



## johan (13/3/14)

I think they print the packaging just differently, cause my Kayfun Lite 3.1 looks identical


----------



## Alex (27/3/14)

So I got my Kayfun 3.1 clone today from vapesa.co.za. Thanks Gordon for all the help. completed my first mini coil/cottonwool wick.

Smiling from ear to ear here.  Man I love this thing.. 1.5ohm at 3.7v on the MVP, and it's a whole new vaping experience for me.

btw, I found a local source for Kanthal wire right here in Benoni @http://industrialalloys.co.za/, so I bought 10m of the stuff

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt (27/3/14)

Alex said:


> So I got my Kayfun 3.1 clone today from vapesa.co.za. Thanks Gordon for all the help. completed my first mini coil/cottonwool wick.
> 
> Smiling from ear to ear here.  Man I love this thing.. 1.5ohm at 3.7v on the MVP, and it's a whole new vaping experience for me.
> 
> btw, I found a local source for Kanthal wire right here in Benoni @http://industrialalloys.co.za/, so I bought 10m of the stuff



Well done Alex and welcome to the wonderful world of rebuildables! If you feel like showing off or need some tips, post a picture of your coil and wick setup here. We love discussing these beauties!

Congrats!


----------



## Reinvanhardt (27/3/14)

Alex said:


> ...from vapesa.co.za. Thanks Gordon for all the help.



Very grand to get feedback from Vapesa.co.za. I've been watching their site for a while, never bought anything though. It's a pity they aren't involved in the forum. The prices are fantastic.



Alex said:


> ...so I bought 10m of the stuff



Experiment experiment experiment! Nothing worse than having to be conservative with your kanthal.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riaz (28/3/14)

lovely stuff @Alex 

you wont regret buying it


----------



## Alex (28/3/14)

Thanks guys, I just wish I had a lower nic juice, the strong stuff is just too strong on this.


----------



## Riaz (28/3/14)

Alex said:


> Thanks guys, I just wish I had a lower nic juice, the strong stuff is just too strong on this.



which device are you using it on?

maybe try lowering the watts- this helps sometimes

what mg are you using?


----------



## Riaz (28/3/14)

Riaz said:


> which device are you using it on?
> 
> maybe try lowering the watts- this helps sometimes
> 
> what mg are you using?



just scrolled up now and saw you using a MVP


----------



## Alex (28/3/14)

It's a Kayfun3.1 with 24mg juice running at 3.7w


----------



## Reinvanhardt (28/3/14)

Riaz said:


> which device are you using it on?
> 
> maybe try lowering the watts- this helps sometimes
> 
> what mg are you using?



Alex check out this post courtesy of @devdev 

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/smoother-vape.1374/#post-27963

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (28/3/14)

Thanks Reinvanhardt, very interesting thread


----------



## ProDiCaL (28/3/14)

Im eagerly awaiting on my russian from Gordon at the moment 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hein510 (28/3/14)

24mg? Damn! Try scaling down to 12mg and then 9mg! I mostly vape my 9mg juices in the Kayfun and sometimes water it down by adding some 0mg juice! Anything more than 9mg in the Kayfun now either burns my throat or gives me a major headache! Do 12mg and 18mg on the PT2 thou!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gizmo (28/3/14)

Clearly we not real men like @Matthee that can handle 24mg


----------



## johan (28/3/14)

@Hein510 I vaped about 2 weeks 24mg on Ithaka with 0.6 Ohm 10mg+ e-juice per day and I'm still alive.


----------



## johan (28/3/14)

@Gizmo I think its a difference between vapers and vapists

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Alex (28/3/14)

Yes, the 24mg is super strong on the Kayfun and unfortunately the place I got the 30mil juices from only had the 24mg liquids. I need to find a way of diluting it down to at least half strength or more.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazzacpt (28/3/14)

Alex said:


> Yes, the 24mg is super strong on the Kayfun and unfortunately the place I got the 30mil juices from only had the 24mg liquids. I need to find a way of diluting it down to at least half strength or more.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I started vaping 18mg and now i struggle to get 9mg down on a kuyfun. 6mg in those for me.


----------

